# FYI,,,, HIGH water dropping fast!



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Just my .02,,, & it might be a month too early, but you'll want to try the Rivers back washes & it's feeders, Wed, Thurs, Friday,,,,, IF/ WHEN it clears up.
This pass high water event should push the fish WAY UP EVERY FEEDER.

http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=whlw2


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Doboy said:


> Just my .02,,, & it might be a month too early, but you'll want to try the Rivers back washes & it's feeders, Wed, Thurs, Friday,,,,, IF/ WHEN it clears up.
> This pass high water event should push the fish WAY UP EVERY FEEDER.
> 
> http://water.weather.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=pbz&gage=whlw2


Quick question, our area river water temps are around 40-43 degrees. Is it still possible to catch channels cats along with the bluecats?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

look111 said:


> Quick question, our area river water temps are around 40-43 degrees. Is it still possible to catch channels cats along with the bluecats?


Somebody else will have to answer that one look. 
I don't believe I ever caught one, accidentally, while dragging cutbait & or fatheads, shiners or shad while I was River fishing for 'eyes'.
But Once I start searching for sauger,,,,,, 'cats' never cross my mind till MAY.

Something interesting though,,, On the NE forum, someone mentioned that they catch more channels through the ICE, I think it was Mosquito Lake, than they do during the summer! (I'd have to see that one, to believe it)
So, if true,,,, the River shouldn't be much different, right?


----------



## Skip2myalou (Apr 2, 2013)

We do alot of winter time fishing for cats down this way (Indiana/Ohio Border). The blues are way more aggressive in the winter but we catch our share of channels also. Interesting note: we do get a few flatheads from time to time. I got a 15 pound flathead on new years day a couple years back. But the channels will definitely bite all winter.


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Skip2myalou said:


> We do alot of winter time fishing for cats down this way (Indiana/Ohio Border). The blues are way more aggressive in the winter but we catch our share of channels also. Interesting note: we do get a few flatheads from time to time. I got a 15 pound flathead on new years day a couple years back. But the channels will definitely bite all winter.


Pm sent.


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

Skip2myalou said:


> We do alot of winter time fishing for cats down this way (Indiana/Ohio Border). The blues are way more aggressive in the winter but we catch our share of channels also. Interesting note: we do get a few flatheads from time to time. I got a 15 pound flathead on new years day a couple years back. But the channels will definitely bite all winter.


Thanks a lot for the response Skip2 much appreciated. I too am normally after sauger this time of year but Doboy's post had me wondering. Thinking hard about trying it out a time or two. Thanks again. A Doboy hope all is well with you, had been doing pretty good this fall but the last couple of rains has really slowed things down here. Hopefully things turn back around and soon lol. On a side note, after the holidays I'm going to be posting some good pics from this year. Had some above average sized fish caught this year. Some of the heavier than average hybrids were posted earlier in the Greenup thread but the smallmouth bass seemed bigger than in the past few years as well as the true stripers and blue cats are thriving. Lastly this fall the walleye weight spiked positively.


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Are you saying the sauger move into the creeks as well .?


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

zack2345 said:


> *Are you saying the sauger move into the creeks as well* .?


OMG,,,, YES! The higher the river,,, the farther up they'll go.
Even if you can step across a feeder PUDDLE,,, you better check it out,,,, Like an hour before dark, 1 hour in the dark,,,, or crack of AM.
Here's just a dink,,, 2 mi up a feeder;









Here's a good friend, fishing MY hole under the RR track bridge. NOTE THE SIZE OF THESE FEEDERS,,,
There's a million of them! *LOL,,, OK, gotta go,,, W A Y too much info! ;>)*


















Now's the time to go see,,,,,,,,,,,,,, 
(why are these sideways!!???)


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Were you laying down when you posted them?


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Ok doboy I've got a few more questions lol... I'm still going to try this out but in your pictures your wearing short sleeves and the water looks kinda low and some what clear... The water will be up about 10 feet from normal pool tomorrow and look like chocolate milk... I'm sure up the creeks a ways it might start to clear but most of them are blown out...I'm not trying to be a smart ass I'm just curious lol


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

They look like post spawn fish maybe caught in like April


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

... Just read your first post again. It answered half my questions ha ha sorry


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Ya zack,,,, OLD pics of my friend, are just to show the size of feeders that we search out & fish,,, AFTER a high water event.
Then, after the Rivers clear up,,, we'll go hit every hole that we can find,,, in the feeder creeks.
LOL,,, Better?

The best part about those pics,,,, my friend fished the main river his whole life,,,, & lived 2 blocks from that very small creek.
He never gave it a thought till I drug him over the bank one day. I think that we caught 5 keeper sauger & eyes with 6 casts!


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

This time of year you just gotta go out and fish until you find them but the water does not have to be clear for Sauger, and use minnows!


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks for the info... I think a few of my buddy's are takin the boats down to the meldahl Monday if the river allows... We need quite a few things to happen for us to be able to fish lol the water is at like 38 feet now and dropping fast I'd like it to be below 30 feet and the charts show it getting to 29 feet on Monday but we're supposed to get rain so that might affect it too... Then we have to hope the ramps and clear... Hoping that the river falling so fast it just washes it away


----------



## zack2345 (Dec 22, 2010)

Washes the mud away


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Doboy,there's days on the ice at buckeye where the cats WON'T leave ya alone! Enough of those days I've considered putting some cut shad down the hole... Fun times on a ice rod.... They usually take the minnows but will take the different spoons an blades to


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

zack2345 said:


> Washes the mud away


FYI,,, Ramps,,, mud & ice.
Caution on that! Specially down the River,,,, it gets DEEP QUICK!
I was down Liverpool launch a couple of years back, just before dark,,, I looked over the bank & there sat a pickup with boat & trailer down in the drink,,,,, with water up to the windows! He was so close to the dock that he had to climb out of the drivers window & walk over the cab to get on the dock. 
*(WHY DO PEOPLE PLACE /BUILD DOCKS ON THE UP-RIVER SIDE of the ramp!!!????)*
The owner had no problem launching earlier in the day, BUT everything froze up when the sun went West!

Another time, we were launching down Cumberland,,, that old street ramp. I backed in, & as soon as my drive tire hit the mud, the party was over! I actually had to drop down the 40hp and use it to help push my old van forward enough to get a bite. SCARY, stuff,,,,,,


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Doboy,there's days on the ice at buckeye where the cats WON'T leave ya alone! Enough of those days I've considered putting some cut shad down the hole... Fun times on a ice rod.... They usually take the minnows but will take the different spoons an blades to


Please let me know if you ever get into that situation again!
I'll do everything I can, to go hit my favorite lakes,,, just to see!
lol,,, we go nuts when we catch coolers full of cats in May, for smoking,,,, I can't even imagine how good they'll taste when caught through the ice.


----------



## G3guy (Feb 21, 2013)

If Seneca gets ice and is thick enough consider going there. Less of a circus and way more cats..... bring more than a few coolers...... or at least a couple big ones.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

G3guy said:


> If Seneca gets ice and is thick enough consider going there. Less of a circus and way more cats..... bring more than a few coolers...... or at least a couple big ones.



Thanks guy,,,,,, "coolers full" sounds very inviting!
3 hr drive from Y-Town doesn't. Even like 2 hrs from hunting camp cabin,,, Dresden.
lol,,,, I think I'll have to wait for Erie, & MAY! 

You seen these pics, right?
like, OMG GOOD!


















* I think I made about 15#,,,,, & only have 1 freezer bag full left,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,*


----------

